# Looking for a Trail-A-Bike Any Thoughts?



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

I am looking for a trail-a-bike for my little girl who is too young to ride with us on the trails by herself, Any thoughts on a decent trail-a-bike with goo quality? I heard of that someone makes one with a back rest and shoulder straps.. Anyone know if anythign like this?


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

I have been using the Adams alloy folder 1 for the the past year.

http://www.trail-a-bike.com/product/trail-a-bikes/original-alloy-folder-1/

My son and I enjoy many of the local trails together because of it. I need to use the small ring but rocky, single-track climbs are possible and my sons loves it. When your daughter is comfortable and you feel confident she will stay on the bike you will be able to doing some very fun rides together. Passing other cyclist during a climb with your child singing and saying hello as you pedal by is priceless.

The backrest and shoulder straps are intended for handicap kids who don't have the ability to hold on for themselves.

My signature has a pic of the Adams attached to my bike. Here is another from our New Years Day night ride.

If I can answer any specifics let me know?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

We have the single speed folder. It's a heavy beast, but that's fine. The folding option is the only way to go IMO, is it makes an otherwise awkward device a cinch to take along.


----------



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm sold! thanks for the reply and the great feedback..! I am anxious to give it a go with her..


----------



## moralleper (Jan 30, 2004)

I was also looking into this and I ended up getting a trail-gator. I did a 7 mile off road ride this weekend with my 4 year old in tow. he loved it. they run about $100 and the kid can use his own bike.

http://trail-gator.com


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

moralleper said:


> I was also looking into this and I ended up getting a trail-gator. I did a 7 mile off road ride this weekend with my 4 year old in tow. he loved it. they run about $100 and the kid can use his own bike.
> 
> http://trail-gator.com


That wouldn't work for my application but for a paved or even riding surface it should be (?) fine. From the picture it looks like the child's front wheel has less clearance than the adults BB. That would be a disaster for any ride I take my son on. In addition, up and over rocks and tight switchbacks constantly change the angle and height on the bike you are towing. Be very cautious of your child's front wheel.:skep:


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Tanin said:


> That wouldn't work for my application but for a paved or even riding surface it should be (?) fine. From the picture it looks like the child's front wheel has less clearance than the adults BB. That would be a disaster for any ride I take my son on. In addition, up and over rocks and tight switchbacks constantly change the angle and height on the bike you are towing. Be very cautious of your child's front wheel.:skep:


I was gonna say the same thing. That thing looks very sketchy at best and certainly doesn't look trail worthy.


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

Skip the Trail Gator. Ebay or Craigslist are easy sources of a used Trail-A-Bike. Quality is night and day. We probably do 20 miles a week on ours. Alloy 1 Folder.


----------



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

I ended up picking up an adams 7 speed trail-a-bike off e-bay. It was mint and got it for a steal. I was giving it a tune & lube and noticed it had lugs for a childs seat in the back, so I decided to put our existing child seat on the back and take both kids (3 & 6 YRS)

BAD IDEA!!!

The trail bike swayed so much my wife was cracking up as I "tried" to ride down the road. Decided only one kid at a time. I have already put about 10 miles on it with my 6 yr old for night rides, which she cant do on her own bike.

I am gonig to weld up a bracket to mount the child seat in the seat post when I want to use it for my 3 yr old

It's a blast! Thanks for hte input!!


----------



## Jennifer_06 (Jun 16, 2008)

would the adams trail a bike work with a 29er?


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Polymer said:


> I am gonig to weld up a bracket to mount the child seat in the seat post when I want to use it for my 3 yr old
> 
> It's a blast! Thanks for hte input!!


I believe Adams makes a child seat specifically to fit the seatpost of the trail-a-bike.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Jennifer_06 said:


> would the adams trail a bike work with a 29er?


Yes, I have pulled my son with my Karate Monkey with no issues.


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

Jennifer_06 said:


> would the adams trail a bike work with a 29er?


The 2nd post in this thread is a picture of me pulling my son with an FS 29er.


----------



## Jennifer_06 (Jun 16, 2008)

trying to decide between an adams and a trek. the plus with a trek is that the bikeline shop around the corner carries it so i could return easily if need be. but cannot find much written about trek version. as for the adams, does alloy matter?


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Jennifer_06 said:


> trying to decide between an adams and a trek. the plus with a trek is that the bikeline shop around the corner carries it so i could return easily if need be. but cannot find much written about trek version. as for the adams, does alloy matter?


You should actually be able to order the Adams through your Trek dealer -- Adams is sold through Seattle Bike Supply as well as Hawley, and likely your dealer can order from at least one of those.

That said, I'm sure the Trek is a fine machine, as well. I wouldn't hesitate to get the Trek version.

As far as alloy or steel - I don't think it matters much. The alloy will be slightly lighter weight (20.5 lbs vs 23.5 lbs), but that's about the only benefit.


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

moralleper said:


> I was also looking into this and I ended up getting a trail-gator. I did a 7 mile off road ride this weekend with my 4 year old in tow. he loved it. they run about $100 and the kid can use his own bike.
> 
> http://trail-gator.com


We had one of these given to us to use with my 3 year old daughter. I've only used it on a flat path (paved & dirt) and it worked great. She was able to ride by herself for a while and when she got a little tired, I could help her. I wouldn't try it for trail riding, but she's got her own bike for that


----------



## pegot (Aug 15, 2008)

I purchased a Trek Mountain Train for my son last year. He and I have done about 150 miles with it, including quite a bit of singletrack. I changed the seat and grips on it for him to be a bit more comfortable, and we have only had one crash to date (he slipped off his pedals and landed on his back tire...road rash on his bum). Purchased from Craigs list for $125, well worth it.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

I used the regular, Singlespeed (  ) steel Adams folder with great success and I suggest that all you need is the SS: by the time they're ready for gears they deserve a bike of their own. My neighbors had much lighter SS versions from Giant that were aluminum -- neat stuff.

My suggestions is singlespeed, folder, light as possible, air down, replace bars with flat MTB and put a pad on the stem. Then, go for it.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Do not buy Giant. Attachment is junk.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

I realize this is an old thread, but I figured someone here would have the answer to my question. 

I'm having trouble finding out what size seat post the trail-a-bike has. Does anyone know the dimensions for it? 

I just ordered the folder single speed and I'm trying to find a replacement seat post. I'm not sure what size to get though. The website and the brochure don't have these dimensions listed.


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got one at home and will check tonight to see if the seatpost is marked.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks! I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

27.2


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

